

Silicon Valley startups, investors target $100 billion lighting industry - suneliot
http://www.mercurynews.com/business/ci_18209977

======
spitfire
It's s shame we don't get comments on threads like this. If you want to really
change the world, this is how you do it.

LED bulbs (Along with Knoll furniture) are part of that near future you saw in
2001 and all those other sci-fi movies.

~~~
bjelkeman-again
I suppose it's because HN is primarily about software startups, and the
community heere seem mostly interested in growing software and online services
companies quickly. Nothing wrong with that, but it would be very interesting
to see a green entrepreneurial community with the same strong drive, to both
help each other and make money sustainably.

Personally I am taking what I have learned from my software startups and
starting sustainable food production at large scale next.

